# Forever Alone thread



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 1, 2013)

Iv had a Facebook with 2000 friends on it for a long time and decided I wanted to change the name, so recently I made a new one with 5 friends and the new name with the intentions of added heaps of people and being alpha as (with the new name etc) But iv come to like being alone, I don't have to read people's problems I can just read pages etc i dont have to go into the city and waste 150 bucks and watch my mates get arrested. I feel quite alone but it feels good. Im 20 years old and just about every girl I meet trys to start a relationship with me, but they can't have it. 12 months ago till now Iv just been single, Iv realised that I just don't like traditional girls personalitys, at all. So i am proud to be fully and (I think) forever, alone playing my snake (olive python) by myself. 

Most of the girls I come across don't even like snake, I just want to reveil my snake to people I know on my front lawn proudly resulting in a positive outcome without legal action. I need a girl that will handle my beautiful snake and not run away from it. All the good girls stay behind there computers, shielding them selfs from society, tatted up and what not being awesome with a snake on there desks/keyboards or draped around their little shoulders. I don't want a girl with 120 likes on her photos on fb, I want a girl that understands what it means to be awesome, truley awesome and know how to handle a small python and appreciate its beauty.


So any other forever alones? Or social and singles?

Im 5'10, blonde/white hair, not ugly, mesomorph freak

We can converse via this thread, maybe beyond (might add you to my massive five friend, friend list)
(1 forever alone + 1 forever alone = together alone.) and be awesome. (Ok maybe I just want to meet some dark hair tatted up chick that listen to light screemo, hardstyle, trance etc, likes epic movies like lord of the rings etc possibly a little bit of video gaming and is off the charts awesome. Maybe il just have to become famous and go from there, either way.......

Inb4 either even more forever alone with no posts or 6 page thread of together alones. 



So any forever alones on Aps???


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> I need a girl that will handle my beautiful snake and not run away from it.



This made me chuckle slightly.. Can be taken WAY out of context 

Anyway, I'm on the fence, I can never decide whether I want to be forever alone or not! I used to be a huge people-person, but past experience has taught me that people can really suck.. There are still *some* good eggs out there though haha I'm sure you'll find someone to uh.. be together alone with


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2013)

Gee wish I was awesome, just awesome totally awesome, being awesome. Dont have tatts..awesomeless.


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

Aww cement don't feel too bad, I'm also tatt-less at the moment lol. I plan to get one for my birthday, the family is just thrilled  *cough*


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 1, 2013)

cement said:


> Gee wish I was awesome, just awesome totally awesome, being awesome. Dont have tatts..awesomeless.



Powerlifting increases awesomeness. maybe you should jump on a strong bulk like your friend, Huey. No tatts needed.....


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh awesome!


----------



## Rob (Feb 1, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> maybe you should jump on a strong bulk like your friend, Huey.



LOL. I always thought "Huey" was one of Donald Duck's kids.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm even more alone than you, I don't even have a FB thingy 

Awesome to the 12th power. Super-mega-ultra-awesome-estness.

I don't really mind that some of my snakes make my partner nervous, he doesn't have to be able to handle them, as long as he's able to dial 000...


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 1, 2013)

Im getting a tattoo tomorrow!


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 1, 2013)

Jazzz said:


> Im getting a tattoo tomorrow!



But your not going "alone" are you? hahaha


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 1, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Aww cement don't feel too bad, I'm also tatt-less at the moment lol. I plan to get one for my birthday, the family is just thrilled  *cough*




Ooooh just so you know they're addictive... (Tat's I mean, not talking to the family...)*chuckles*


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 1, 2013)

i am =[

Unless my bestie comes...


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 1, 2013)

Tiesto absoultly going off while I'm posting rubbish


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 1, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> I'm even more alone than you, I don't even have a FB thingy
> .


wow , i dont believe it , another 20 to 30 year old that doesn't have a Facebook account , where a dying breed now days , im 20 and will never have a facebook account


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> Ooooh just so you know they're addictive... (Tat's I mean, not talking to the family...)*chuckles*



I believe that! I originally just wanted one little tattoo, but now I keep coming up with new awesome ideas.. Doesn't help that I love to draw haha makes it even more likely that I'll come up with more plans for tattoos.. I'm going to limit myself to a couple nice designs though. Partly because I still want some natural looking skin, and partly because my snakey critters, bills and other exciting things pretty much drain my income. I'm meant to be saving up for a cruise in July (going with some friends for my birthday). Ahh! Why are things so darn expensive


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 1, 2013)

I had to delete mine as all the x girlies in the uk were being naughty and my present partner in oz was not happy lol and I'm 46... Don't miss it cause u get fed up of people telling u how nice there dinner was lol.... FB is rubbish and causes nothing but trouble .... Jmo guys and girls.... If u need if then u really do live in a sad old world needing to know everyone's bussiness


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

ozimid said:


> I had to delete mine as all the x girlies in the uk were being naughty and my present partner in oz was not happy lol and I'm 46... Don't miss it cause u get fed up of people telling u how nice there dinner was lol.... FB is rubbish and causes nothing but trouble .... Jmo guys and girls.... If u need if then u really do live in a sad old world needing to know everyone's bussiness



Ehh, I go on occasionally. I think if it's used right, it's just another method of keeping contact with people you know or used to know. It can be handy for getting in touch with people. I don't think that makes a person sad at all.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 1, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Ehh, I go on occasionally. I think if it's used right, it's just another method of keeping contact with people you know or used to know. It can be handy for getting in touch with people. I don't think that makes a person sad at all.


Very true if used responsibly....10% useful 90% a waste of time lol


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 1, 2013)

Makeing this thread has attracted the complete opposite of forever alones 
"cool people" because only the cool people post on aps......of course there is a very small chance of real forever alones ever comunicateing, I shouldn't have mentioned hard style proberly scared them off, I should have went with something else like MTV Riff Raff etc to attract them.......iv only been into this new fetish for 1 month so I'm still learning, inbox me suggestions please no non forever alones "happy people" pming me to add them on my new fb, this just defeats the purpose of my new fetish. I want to inhance the feelings of being alone not open new doors to meet non forevers.....


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 1, 2013)

To busy on APS


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Very true if used responsibly....10% useful 90% a waste of time lol



haha okay, that I agree with

- - - Updated - - -



IceWhiteFreak said:


> Makeing this thread has attracted the complete opposite of forever alones
> "cool people" because only the cool people post on aps......of course there is a very small chance of real forever alones ever comunicateing, I shouldn't have mentioned hard style proberly scared them off, I should have went with something else like MTV Riff Raff etc to attract them.......iv only been into this new fetish for 1 month so I'm still learning, inbox me suggestions please no non forever alones "happy people" pming me to add them on my new fb, this just defeats the purpose of my new fetish. I want to inhance the feelings of being alone not open new doors to meet non forevers.....



If you want to enhance the feeling of being alone, why look for others at all? Seems like another way of knowing you're not alone. Odds are, other people that want to be forever alone aren't going to be looking to link up with others. Would defeat the purpose of truly being alone, wouldn't it?


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 1, 2013)

Skippii said:


> haha okay, that I agree with
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 over the Internet it's diffirent. please do your home work before coming to school....lol


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

No need to get snippy, it was a fair question. It may be "different" over the internet, but in my opinion it's also quite a different thing to being completely and utterly alone.

Anyway, good luck with whatever it is you're trying to do.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 1, 2013)

IMO....Doesn't matter if your awesome, alone, facebook mad, twittered, skyped or tattooed......My newest motto is:

_*"Why??...Because I can!!"

*_And yes....I have it tattooed on my forearm

Cheers
Daz


----------



## sharky (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't need facebook...I have APS


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 1, 2013)

MrFireStorm said:


> IMO....Doesn't matter if your awesome, alone, facebook mad, twittered, skyped or tattooed......My newest motto is:
> 
> _*"Why??...Because I can!!"
> 
> ...


u got copy right cause i might put that somewhere lower...lol


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol I've been a loner for quite some time now, (mostly due to the fact that 90% of the people who live in my town are drug addicts or only want one thing out of u). 
I've recently gotten into the 80's music, hardrock etc (much better then modern music these day's)
Snakes and birds are my favourite animals 
I used to use fb but it got totally boring and pointless, i now only use it to get into contact with family members or breeders and thats about it. I have 2 main/best friends (the rest went feral )
As for APS, its my favourite place lol 
Games are good (depends on what it is) movies of most genres are good/fun to watch but as for lord of the rings, that can get tossed down a sewage pipe for all i care lol

Thats my life these days and i enjoy it just the way it is. I do enjoy a little bit of company every now and then tho and would not like to be a "forever alone" type more of a "partial alone type" lol (if that makes sense).

Oh almost forgot, i really want a detailed lace monitor tattoo'd on my back


----------



## bigjoediver (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been a loner all my life, people are forever borrowing my stuff. I lone them this and I lone them that, some times they never even return things. I should have listened to my parents when they said " never a loner or a borrower be" it only leads to trouble.


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> LOL. I always thought "Huey" was one of Donald Duck's kids.



Haha! You don't surf do you Rob.
Huey has been good to me lately.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 2, 2013)

Out of a long term relationship for the first time in 7 years and it never felt so good! You call it being alone, i call it freedom =p


----------



## Megzz (Feb 2, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> Im 20 years old and just about every girl I meet trys to start a relationship with me, but they can't have it.


Yeah that must be difficult.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 2, 2013)

bahaha i laughed at the same thing ^^^^ poor kid


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 2, 2013)

"Forever alone fetish" and people still believed what I was saying and thought I was serious.......thanks APS!!!


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 2, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> Makeing this thread has attracted the complete opposite of forever alones
> "cool people" because only the cool people post on aps......of course there is a very small chance of real forever alones ever comunicateing, I shouldn't have mentioned hard style proberly scared them off, I should have went with something else like MTV Riff Raff etc to attract them.......iv only been into this new fetish for 1 month so I'm still learning, inbox me suggestions please no non forever alones "happy people" pming me to add them on my new fb, this just defeats the purpose of my new fetish. I want to inhance the feelings of being alone not open new doors to meet non forevers.....



Try your local library....


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 2, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> Iv had a Facebook with 2000 friends on it for a long time and decided I wanted to change the name, so recently I made a new one with 5 friends and the new name with the intentions of added heaps of people and being alpha as (with the new name etc) But iv come to like being alone, I don't have to read people's problems I can just read pages etc i dont have to go into the city and waste 150 bucks and watch my mates get arrested. I feel quite alone but it feels good. Im 20 years old and just about every girl I meet trys to start a relationship with me, but they can't have it. 12 months ago till now Iv just been single, Iv realised that I just don't like traditional girls personalitys, at all. So i am proud to be fully and (I think) forever, alone playing my snake (olive python) by myself.
> 
> Most of the girls I come across don't even like snake, I just want to reveil my snake to people I know on my front lawn proudly resulting in a positive outcome without legal action. I need a girl that will handle my beautiful snake and not run away from it. All the good girls stay behind there computers, shielding them selfs from society, tatted up and what not being awesome with a snake on there desks/keyboards or draped around their little shoulders. I don't want a girl with 120 likes on her photos on fb, I want a girl that understands what it means to be awesome, truley awesome and know how to handle a small python and appreciate its beauty.
> 
> ...



Bahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

I'm actually in pain from laughing after reading this.
Thank you for making my saturday so much more enjoyable.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 2, 2013)

cement said:


> Haha! You don't surf do you Rob.
> Huey has been good to me lately.


he has hasnt he , i havent had this sort of swell for a while now , and nice banks at my local so its all lined up


----------



## Shotta (Feb 2, 2013)

is this a thread about social phobia /dating or am i missing something lol


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Lol I've been a loner for quite some time now, (mostly due to the fact that 90% of the people who live in my town are drug addicts or only want one thing out of u).
> I've recently gotten into the 80's music, hardrock etc (much better then modern music these day's)
> Snakes and birds are my favourite animals
> I used to use fb but it got totally boring and pointless, i now only use it to get into contact with family members or breeders and thats about it. I have 2 main/best friends (the rest went feral )
> ...



Welcome to the by choice/no choice together alone club. You are now Vice President....

- - - Updated - - -



Nilesh said:


> is this a thread about social phobia /dating or am i missing something lol



This thread is a hybrid troll/not serious/dateing/talk of junkies/cool people/ forever alone/serious/dateing/life changeing.....thread. Many diffirent concepts in one. A place of zen where people can come and share their feelings and be at peace (you must at least wear socks tho.)


----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

No socks, No service?


----------



## sharky (Feb 2, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> (you must at least wear socks tho.)


:lol:


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Feb 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> No socks, No service?



Pretty much and they have to be nice matching socks, knee high, preferably light pink/light blue. No individual toe things tho they just remind me off feet.


----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

Make it pink and black striped knee socks, and you've got yourself a deal! And don't worry, those individual toed socks kinda freak me out..


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dang. I only have socks that come half way up my leg, not quite knee length, they are black with pink love hearts lol.


----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

I think we could make an exception for that, seeing as how you're the Vice President of this strange little group!


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> I think we could make an exception for that, seeing as how you're the Vice President of this strange little group!



Not quite sure how that happened but very true i guess


----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

Scroll up a few messages, IceWhiteFreak dubbed you as the Vice President


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah i know lol. Im that awesome


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 2, 2013)

ozimid said:


> u got copy right cause i might put that somewhere lower...lol



All good mate....NO copyright on it :lol:


----------



## saintanger (Feb 2, 2013)

yep i stay beind my computer and shield myself from society cause that way i don't get hurt. tatted up and might get a few more. have a snake on my keyboard as i type. don't have 120 like on my facebook photos. can handle any python with out any drama. but i'm taken, all the great girls are taken, so are all the good men.


you never know you might find a chick that hates snakes but once she see's how beautiful they are she might convert.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 2, 2013)

saintanger said:


> yep i stay beind my computer and shield myself from society cause that way i don't get hurt. tatted up and might get a few more. have a snake on my keyboard as i type. don't have 120 like on my facebook photos. can handle any python with out any drama. but i'm taken, all the great girls are taken, so are all the good men.
> 
> 
> you never know you might find a chick that hates snakes but once she see's how beautiful they are she might convert.



So well said!


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree, Good men are so hard to find and the ones that are found have been taken (if i was a guy i'd say the same about woman). Pretty much why ive never in my 20 years been in a "proper" relationship. 8)


----------



## saintanger (Feb 2, 2013)

there is nothing that turns me off more than a bloke who runs from a hatchie childrens python. makes me wanna slap them stupid. they are happy to play with their snake but can't hold mine lol at least mine wont get any chicks pregnant.


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha that made my night, so very true tho. Gosh men these days, they need a good slap across the head. I'd like to throw those types in a bucket full of pythons. :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 2, 2013)

saintanger said:


> there is nothing that turns me off more than a bloke who runs from a hatchie childrens python. makes me wanna slap them stupid. they are happy to play with their snake but can't hold mine lol at least mine wont get any chicks pregnant.



Haha, story of my life! I've been with my partner three years now, and when I first put my children's python on layby, he wouldn't even come near him in the pet shop! And he's a real man's man so to say, I couldn't understand why he couldn't just be ok with my little one! It took me a few months to get him used to him, he even started to try and tell me he knows how to care for them better than what I do! Now all thats left to do is wait till he gets lots bigger and SURPRISE, hatchie diamond python


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2013)

Well this is so true! I drove my daughter and her friend to a festival in sydney and there was a young girl and her bloke by the side of the road broken down. The girl had the bonnet up and was getting busy while the bloke with his 100 dollar hairstyle, was watching on in complete dumbfoundary. I cracked up, it was the funniest moment and a real time look at how the chicks are now doing it for themselves. Another thing I have noticed is that there are more girls running and walking in the mornings then blokes! You go girls, and don't take any crap!


----------



## saintanger (Feb 4, 2013)

so true cement. women are doing more and more everyday soon men wont be needed. i am happier on my own. no one to tell me what to do, no one to mess the house up, no one to sit their and watch their baby fall and turn around and tell me "i wasn't watching her i was watching the tv". no more drunk male, no more complaining, no more men lol. 

the best males in my life is my boys (birds) bob, major and ecko and my male reptiles, they are so much more cleaner and quieter.


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 4, 2013)

Abutterface- She's hot, but her face.


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm yet to meet a girl that doesn't love snakes. It's just that some of them hadn't realised it yet.


----------



## happynagini (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn.. i met all the criteria; i love parkway drive, underoath, alesana, carpathian, prom queen.. other hardcore bands. I dont even have facebook cos i decided i hated all 1200 friends on there.. i have 3 tattoos including a thigh piece, im generally alone cos no one can handle my awesomeness.. 

But i dont have dark hair. Ah well!


----------



## Rob (Feb 7, 2013)

*Forever Alone.*


----------

